# Windkraft am Taunuskamm



## --bikerider-- (16. März 2013)

Auch sowas betrifft uns!  

Ich erwarte ähnliches Engagement wie bei der Petition" gegen das neue Waldgesetz"  

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...uetzenswerter-natur-sinnvolle-standortplanung


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. März 2013)

http://rettet-den-taunuskamm.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2013)

Das Ganze mal in Farbe.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. März 2013)

"Atomkraft nein danke, ja zu ereuerbaren Energien, aber bloß nicht bei uns!" oder was? 

Die Teile sind sicher keine Augeweide, aber ich bin prinzipiell dafür, auch im Taunus! Über Einzelstandorte kann und muss man sicher diskutieren, aber ein generelles Nein zur Windkraft im Taunus halte ich für Blödsinn.

Wenn ich vor allem den Wortlaut der Petition lese...


> ...Wundervolle alte Wälder und fast unberührte Täler, wichtige Naherholungsgebiete und historische Kulturlandschaften dürfen nicht zum Opfer energiewirtschaftlicher Ausbeutung werden. ...


..., wird klar, dass hier wenig Sachverstand und viel Pathos vorliegt. Wer bitte stellt ein Windrad in ein Tal, wo es viel zu wenig Wind gibt?


----------



## Paul_FfM (17. März 2013)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Auch sowas betrifft uns!
> 
> Ich erwarte ähnliches Engagement wie bei der Petition" gegen das neue Waldgesetz"
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...uetzenswerter-natur-sinnvolle-standortplanung



Na, dann erwarte mal. Diese Notinmybackyard Haltung nervt mich schon länger. Wenn's auf dem Taunuskamm windig ist spricht nichts dagegen, den Wind auch zu nutzen. Besser als diese verkackten Solarpanels auf jedem zweiten Wohndach ist das allemal.

Grüße
P.


----------



## Paul_FfM (17. März 2013)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Das Ganze mal in Farbe.



Ui, ganz böse... Sieht ja gar nicht mehr so aus wie auf einem Gemälde von Spitzweg oder Friedrich.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2013)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Atomkraft ne"in danke, ja zu ereuerbaren Energien, aber bloß nicht bei uns!" oder was?
> 
> Die Teile sind sicher keine Augeweide, aber ich bin prinzipiell dafür, auch im Taunus! Über Einzelstandorte kann und muss man sicher diskutieren, aber ein generelles Nein zur Windkraft im Taunus halte ich für Blödsinn.
> 
> ...



ich denke es gibt weitaus weniger besiedelte Gebiete in denen das evtl. für alle beteiligten angenehmer wäre. Es geht hier nicht um:,,Atomkraft nein danke, ja zu erneuerbaren Energien, aber bloß nicht bei uns!" oder was?,,
Es geht auch nicht um Windkraft im Taunus JA oder NEIN, sondern um eine vernünftige Standortwahl.

Ich denke 140m hohe Windräder am Kaisertempel, oder auf dem Judenkopf  wären auch dir ein Dorn im Auge. ( vergleichsweise ist es bei uns geplant)


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. März 2013)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Ui, ganz böse... Sieht ja gar nicht mehr so aus wie auf einem Gemälde von Spitzweg oder Friedrich.



Das schlimme an der Sache ist, wäre anstatt Wiesbaden und der Taunskamm der FELDBERG betroffen, wäre das Geschrei bestimmt größer..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2013)

Offen gesagt wären mir Windkrafträder auf Rossert, Atzelberg, Eichkopf, Romberg, Glaskopf, Feldberg, Altkönig, etc... lieber, als das AKW Biblis oder andere weiter in Betrieb


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. März 2013)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Ich denke 140m hohe Windräder am Kaisertempel, oder auf dem Judenkopf  wären auch dir ein Dorn im Auge. ( vergleichsweise ist es bei uns geplant)


Nein, das stört mich definitiv nicht. Da sind wir beide wohl eindeutig anders. Und der Feldberg mit seiner kahlen Platte würde sich meiner Meinung nach besonders anbieten. Effektiv stören würds mich eigentlich nur auf dem Altkönig. Da ist NSG und historische Ringwälle. Da würds wirklich nicht passen.


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2013)

die dinger machen auch nette geräusche. brauch ich in einem naherholungsgebiet definitiv nicht ... obwohl, dann hört man den verkehrslärm weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wusel_ffm (18. März 2013)

Also ich schliesse mich hier dem KATER oder Waltho an, hab letztes Jahr zu dem gleichen Thema schon mal was geschrieben:



wusel_ffm schrieb:


> Ich würd das so sehen besser als nen AKW oder KKW. Wenn dort Trails zerstört würden wärs bedauerlich. Wenns dort wirklich seltene Tiere gibt sollte man es abblasen aber, gehen wir mal die Optionen durch:
> 
> AKWs: Naja wenn was schiefgeht extrem suboptimal es sei den man ist Küchenschabe oder Deinococcus radiodurans. Apropo die Reichweite von Uran ist wahrscheinlich nicht so hoch wie viele denken.
> 
> ...



Ich bleibe bei dieser Meinung ganz besonders wenn ich mir die Homepages zu dem Thema ansehe. Der ganz normale NIMBY Schrei. Das ist so wie die 2t-SUVs fahrenden Mütter aus dem vorderen Taunus die zur Demo gegen Fluglärm zum Flughafen fahren.... Den Homepages die ich gesehen habe würde ein bisschen weniger einseitig die Sache beleuchten sicher gut stehen. Wenn ich mir die tollen Pläne so ansehe gibts da 50% der Flächen welche keine FFH oder sonstige Gebiete sind. 

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn es Übereinstimmung im Personal zwischen "Keine Windräder hinter Wiesbaden" gibt mit "Kein KKW und GKW in Ingelheim"


----------



## Paul_FfM (19. März 2013)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Das schlimme an der Sache ist, wäre anstatt Wiesbaden und der Taunskamm der FELDBERG betroffen, wäre das Geschrei bestimmt größer..



Warum? Auf dem Feldberg steht schon seit Ewigkeiten ein großer Turm, scheint so dramatisch also nicht zu sein.

P.

P.S. Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass in Tourismusgebieten wie z.B. am Brenner Grenzkamm eine intensive Diskussion über den Sinn von Windkrafträdern geführt wird, aber hier im Taunus finde ich das einfach nur lächerlich. Sieh' Dir doch bitte die beiden Bilder, die Du gepostet hast, mal genau an. So schön ist die Silhouette da wirklich nicht. Ich jedenfalls kann nicht erkennen, dass da die Windräder stören.


----------



## sipaq (19. März 2013)

Hier stehen jede Menge gute Argumente warum Windkraftgewinnung im Taunus *AN SICH* keine schlechte Idee ist. Aber natürlich muss man sich das auch im jeweiligen Einzelfall ansehen. Es gibt sicher gute und weniger gute Standorte.

Aber nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt, am Kolbenkopf und am Herzberg hatten wir bereits Rodungen für den Telekommunikationsmast der Amerikaner bzw. den Herzbergturm. Wenn sich das in ähnlichem Rahmen bewegt ist das aus meiner Sicht kein Riesen-Unglück.


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. März 2013)

Der ganze Taunus ist doch bereits Wirtschaftsgebiet. Solange "nur" Holz das Produkt ist, fällt es ja nicht stark auf (bis auf den Harvester hier und da). Kaum rückt echter Naturschutz in den eigenen Blick - man möchte sagen, kaum erreicht er den eigenen Horizont  - fängt das Gejammer an.
Wahrscheinlich wird genau deswegen Fracking auf mittlere Sicht funktionieren in Deutschland - aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn. Ist wie beim Altöl verklappen auf hoher See, schwups, und es ist weg. Aber die bösen Windräder...
Mich wundert es, warum die Deutschen nicht viel öfter mit Stolz ihre Windkraftanlagen betrachten. Ein strahlendes Zeichen von Fortschritt und Ingenieurskunst, Eigenschaften mit denen wir uns doch eigentlich gerne schmücken.

In meinem Kopf stelle ich mir vor, wie in ein paar Jahrzehnten deutsche Politiker, Historiker und Stammtischbesucher damit prahlen wie fortschrittlich und mutig Deutschland "damals" als erstes den großen Schritt hin zu fossilfreier Energie wagte, unterstützt natürlich von den bodenständigen Ingenieuren und Maschinenbauern. Und wie nun der Rest der Welt hinterherhechelt, nachdem auch der letzte Kilo Ölsand ausgepresst wurde und die Chemikalien fürs Fracking irgendwann wertvoller wurden als die eigentlich zu hebenden Brennstoffe.

Und dann noch das liebe Geld  Wer weiß ob wir nicht bald wieder lustige bunte Scheine mit Fantastilliarden bedrucken und wie man damit Gas in anderen Ländern kaufen soll. Besser wir investieren das Geld in stromerzeugende Immobilien solange es noch was wert ist


----------



## Fr.th.13 (22. März 2013)

Alle paar km² gibt es Sieldlungen, kleine Gehöfte, Dörfer, Städte etc. das ist halt so in Deutschland! Klar man kann sich an solchen anblicke stören, aber die Windräder müssen irgentwo stehen schluss aus ! Oder wollt ihr der RWE, Eon's Atom lobby mit freuden in die hände spielen, ich denke nicht oder??


----------



## Hopi (22. April 2013)

Und wenn sie den ganzen Taunus als Pumpspeicher umbauen würden, fände ich es auch OK.

Weder sind Windräder besonders laut, noch finde ich sie von der Optik störend. Ich bin auch der Meinung, lieber alle paar Meter ein Windrad und Solarzellen auf den Dächern als ein AKW in der Gegend, oder noch besser ein Endlager für den Atommüll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (22. April 2013)

Gezielt und geplant denke ich kann man sowas auch im Taunus vertreten. Erinnert mich stark an die Umgehungsstrassendiskussionen. Wenn das plötzlich an meinem Haus vorbeigeht finde ich im Feldstück davor den linksrheinisch brütenden Feldhamster und deswegen darf das nicht sein (vor 20 Jahren wo das Baugebiet erschlossen wurde hat sich die jetzige Nörglerfraktion nicht um den Hamster gescherrt). Nunja... Zeiten ändern sich, Ansichten ändern sich.

Nun ja, alles mit Maß.


----------



## KB-Miller (27. April 2013)

Bevor ich so eine Petition unterschreibe, gebe ich eher das Biken auf. Echt armselig, diese Wutbürgerei.


----------



## .t1mo (10. Mai 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Offen gesagt wären mir Windkrafträder auf Rossert, Atzelberg, Eichkopf, Romberg, Glaskopf, Feldberg, Altkönig, etc... lieber, als das AKW Biblis oder andere weiter in Betrieb



/signed! 

Sehe ich ganz genauso so. Alle wollen erneuerbare Energie aber niemand will die Windräder haben. Das passt vorn und hinten nicht. Da kommt es mir hoch!.


----------



## powderJO (15. Mai 2013)

.t1mo schrieb:


> /signed!
> 
> Sehe ich ganz genauso so. Alle wollen erneuerbare Energie aber niemand will die Windräder haben. Das passt vorn und hinten nicht. Da kommt es mir hoch!.




ich will eine erneuerbare energiegewinnung, die sinnvoll geplant ist. davon kann aber bei der kirchturm-politik, die hier in deutschland betrieben wird, keine rede sein. hier geht es nur darum, möglichst viel kohle in möglichst kurzer zeit zu scheffeln. nutznieser sind die gemeinden, die mit satten prämien der windkraftanlagen-firmen geködert werden und natürlich diese firmen selbst. bezalht wird das alles vom stromzahler - also von uns allen. 

umso wichtiger müsste es uns allen auch sein, dass nicht einfach überall was hingepflastert wird, sondern zuerst mal über ein gesamtkonzept aus energiegewinnung, speicherung und einspeisung ins netz nachgedacht wird. und natürlich müssen da auch erwägungen wie landschafts- und naturschutz eine gewichtigere rolle als bisher spielen - denn diese anlagen sind nichts anderes als industrieanlagen und sollten auch so behandelt werden.

leider neigt man hier sehr schnell dazu, alle kritiker mit dem totschlagargumenten a la  "atomkraft ist aber schlimmer" zum schweigen zu bringen, anstatt sich mal wirklich eingehender damit zu beschäftigen, wie solche anlagen geplant werden.  

dummerweise sind auch die webseiten der gegner argumentativ eher schwach und mehr polemisch, statt wirklich zielführend. was im ergebnis dazu führt, dass deutschland nach und nach verspargelt wird, obwohl z.b. keiner so genau weiß, wie der gewonnene strom überhaupt zum abnhemner kommen soll ... 




> Weder sind Windräder besonders laut, noch finde ich sie von der Optik störend. Ich bin auch der Meinung, lieber alle paar Meter ein Windrad und Solarzellen auf den Dächern als ein AKW in der Gegend, oder noch besser ein Endlager für den Atommüll.



wer sich mal ansehen will, was großanlagen anrichten, kann ja mal beim nächsten besuch des flowtrails in stromberg einen abstecher auf den ehemals echt sehr schönen soonwaldsteig machen - einen wanderweg, der über den soonwaldkamm geht. vorfinden wird man auf dem kamm eine straße, ausgelegt für schwerlastverkehr, die natur da ist restlos zerstört.


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Mai 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> umso wichtiger müsste es uns allen auch sein, dass nicht einfach überall was hingepflastert wird, sondern zuerst mal über ein gesamtkonzept aus energiegewinnung, speicherung und einspeisung ins netz nachgedacht wird. und natürlich müssen da auch erwägungen wie landschafts- und naturschutz eine gewichtigere rolle als bisher spielen - denn diese anlagen sind nichts anderes als industrieanlagen und sollten auch so behandelt werden.



Grundsätzlich kann ich dir zustimmen. Aber wenn man - vor allem in Deutschland - tatsächlich erstmal nur plant, dann bedeutet dass erstmal mindestens 20 Jahre rumlabern bevor irgendein Spaten mal die Erde berührt. So würde sich NIE etwas bewegen. 
Wenn allerdings die EE-Anlagen schon rumstehen und die Eskapaden der privat betriebenen Subventions-AKWs einfach so weitergehen, wird die Argumentationslage gegen AKWs und für sinnvolle EE-Konzepte (inkl. Netzanpassung/-ausbau) immer besser und der Handlungsbedarf dringender.
Roots up-Methode! Wenn man auf große Pläne und Anweisungen (auch noch _sinnvolle_!) von oben wartet, wird man nur alt. Unserer Politik fehlt jeder Mut irgendeiner Überzeugung zu folgen. Alles wird in Sachzwänge verpackt und es wird rein rational argumentiert. Was will die Politik? Gar nichts mehr. Was tut sie? Sie handelt rational und kann damit nur noch "antworten", antworten auf "die Märkte" und "die Wahlumfragen". Keiner traut sich mehr für etwas einzustehen, was die Wähler der Gegenseite an die Wahlurne treiben könnte. Also steht keiner mehr für irgendwas ein.
Wenn man was ändern will, muss man eine dicke Lobby bezahlen oder Tatsachen schaffen um die man längerfristig nicht herumkommt.


----------

